# robbierings s now on squat the planet



## robbierings (Sep 2, 2010)

joyed to have been welcomed to the squat the planet fam.............robbie and shade about to start our great travel extravaganza by van, train, and hitch....to make it to new orleans for hallows eve


----------



## Shade (Sep 2, 2010)

fuckin a right, steamship pirates buskin our ass across the u.s


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 2, 2010)

yeehaw welcome to StP
*fist bump


----------



## robbierings (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks for the bump......bump right back into ya


----------



## 614 crust (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi and welcome to STP. There are a lot of good people and some good info on here. Please make sure to search before posting any new threads. Also thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile. Most kids don't do that and it's annoying. If you have any questions about anything feel free to ask me or any of the other mods. My name is Angel by the way.

Oh yeah have fun and be safe on your travels. Halloween is a great time to be in NOLA. Actually my favorite time to be there. Last year was fun. Wish I could make it down again this year but it's most likely not gonna happen. 

Well once again welcome to STP. Take care have fun and enjoy.


----------

